# on the bench.....



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a prop that I'm working on.....it is made from a urethane skull that I cast and modified, and the mache coating is celluclay. I have a long way to go with this guy, but he's just now getting to where I can start to see his vicious character.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi dave,

You can tell the way he's shaping up, it'll really give the kiddies a good scare. Two questions for ya, how well does the mache coating hold up to rain and is it to late to add LED's inside the head to illuminate the eyes? I think an amber color would really set it off.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

This is my first adventure using Sculpt or Coat to seal up mache. It should do fine from everthing I have been told.
Yes,too late to add lights to the eyes. All his lighting effects will be external....my concept for this guy is extremely creepy...the kids will have good reason to be scared of this one. ( *I'm* scared of this one....)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not to bad for your first time, very impressive!

What are you planning on doing for the rest of this prop?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ewww. He sorta reminds me of one of Lovecraft's townie-priests from The Shadow Over Innsmouth.

Nice!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We seem to have some real talent to envy on this list regarding sculpting. I'd love to try it, but am more than a little intimidated from what I've seen - even from first timers!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> We seem to have some real talent to envy on this list regarding sculpting. I'd love to try it, but am more than a little intimidated from what I've seen - even from first timers!


Don't let that stop you Sickie.....the celluclay is great to work with...much, much easier that normal paper mache. It really makes molding in fine details possible. It is also very reasonably priced, so if you don't like what youv'e made you aren't out much.....get a styrofoam wig head and get those hands dirty.....its alot of fun!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> What are you planning on doing for the rest of this prop?


this guy has a whole storyline that goes with him....the short version summary is that he lives under the roots of a fallen tree deep in the wet, dirty hole. He lurks in the night, roaming around like a street bum, collecting random pieces of litter to furnish his den. He is most definitely a very cunning hunter, and likes fresh raw meat.....


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Between the picture, and the story, I've got goose bumps going down my spine!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok Dave ,
yup he looks just as you described but are you gonna build the tree next?
he looks like a cousin to your avatar pic


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice work on the prelim. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The bucketman is now getting his body. Everything here is just initial dress-out....just starting to get some ideas to see where I need to go with it next.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin good dave
what's th eplan with the bucket?
He'd be great in a radioactive sewer site.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That creation is going to look amazing under proper Halloween lighting.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lilly said:


> lookin good dave
> what's th eplan with the bucket?
> He'd be great in a radioactive sewer site.


The bucket is essential to this character....goes back to when I was a kid there was a bum known as the bucketman....insane dude that roamed around swearing at nothing but his own craziness....carried 2 buckets everywhere. Just a creepy figure from my past that I am using for inspiration. This guy, though, is mean to the core....and will have a different use for his buckets.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, that thing is really creepy... nice job!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

That's awesome!!! I think the best prop's, like your's, is the one's that look very close to real but make people take that 'double take' when they see it. Great Job Dave!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

neat! I've always found the hair from a mole thang disgusting.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I really like his eyes. 
I like the milky cataract quality you've given them. 
They also have an ichtyological feel to them that is wonderfully disturbing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

octoberist said:


> I really like his eyes.
> I like the milky cataract quality you've given them.
> They also have an ichtyological feel to them that is wonderfully disturbing.


why thank you octoberist.....he was partly inspired by a catfish, so your comment makes me feel pretty good. 
this is a shot of making his neck....a piece of crushed dryer vent tubing covered with drywall reinforcement mesh, then he gets more celluclay to match his head. Second picture shows the full body pose.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That is really really good. Neato! That will really give some scares halloween night. 

Its cool that you used an old childhood memory as inspiration!

You know, Stephen King uses his worst fears to write his books. What a great place to find some kind of madness. 

Way to go!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I hate when the work IE filter blocks photos! Guess I'll have to get back to work... nahhh!  

Scott


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

almost done.... I have a few finishing touches to add, and possibly a few accessories, but here's the general idea ....


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Lookin great Dave, have you scared any of your neighbors yet? HAHA


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

dave thats looks great. love the pics.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Dave, with a little tweaking, you could use him as a Lord Voldemort prop for the HP haunt.

Also noticed that large concrete roller in your neighbor's back yard. I'm sure you could come up with some ideas using that as a prop?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

awsome dave,really sick in a good way anything going in the bucket


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

DAMN!....he's evil looking Great job, dave


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks Great Dave, I like it!!
Love the pose...


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

That is wicked awesome. Looks almost normal until you look closer. Freaky is the best scare


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Totally incedible! YOur talent is fantastic!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

can we have a pic from the front?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The name of this thread is "on the bench". We should rename it " in the garden". 

That thing is uber creepy. Should keep the crows out of your yard, though.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a front shot. I have some more paint work to do on him....gotta get him dirty, since he lives in the hollowed out root mass under a fallen beech tree.....









(BTW...he looks huge in these pictures...but actually he is just under 4 feet tall...he makes up for his small size with his rotten temperament)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Eeeeww! Now he DEFINITELY looks like someone from "Shadow Over Innsmouth"... amphibious freak... H.P. Lovecraft would love you for that. 

The bucket needs some dead cats or something in it that no one else would be carrying.

Awesome & disturbing... damn there's a story somewhere in my head now that's trying to form now with that guy in it... at least a scene in one...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the front view. Can you stand yourself or something beside it to guage size? I LOVE that creature!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

A little more paint work last night....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

excellent work Dave..you are eerily bad to the bone.
I was wondering if you were going to put something in buckets also, like Rev asked .
maybe some battery flicker lights and some fibrefill ...I think light would ease its way thru that. like he's bringing the ooze under the tree up.. just me guessing again, maybe nothing too
(that may be good for a glowing cauldron also )


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

wow, amazing work.
Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Dave ...do we have lift off? any more pics?


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Terrific! VERY freaky.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i wouldn't make it past this guy


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

skeletonowl said:


> i wouldn't make it past this guy


really?

have you looked under your bed lately?

mwahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That guy looks soooo creepy. Surprised you haven't gotten any visits from the cops yet about weirdos lurking in your yard, haha. I can't wait to see what's gonna be in the buckets!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OH shut up!!! Dave that dude is freakin awesome. HE is totally creepy. I LOVE HIM WOW!!! Great job.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Truly disturbing.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

eww hes great looking.


----------

